# Repeated BSOD (Unexpected Kernel Mode Trap)



## YawningAngel (Jun 21, 2010)

This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
Bugcheck code: 0x7F (0x8, 0x80050031, 0x406F8, 0xFFFFF80002C8ACA2)
Error: UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\062210-17347-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit is in another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time.

Is about all I've got to go on. You can download the crash dump at http://rapidshare.com/files/401379486/060510-15678-01.dmp.html The above information is all copied from WhoCrashed.

I'm happy to post any further information required, as my PC keeps crashing and it's getting unbearably irritating.


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

I suspect AVG and/or ZoneAlarm are causing your problem. Both programs are notorious in the BSOD community for having poorly coded drivers, leading to crashes. Furthermore, running 2 AVs on the same system can cause problems.

Not a good thing.

Please remove AVG, then run this cleanup tool: http://download.avg.com/filedir/util/avg_arv_sup_____.dir/avgremoverx64.exe

Also remove ZA, and run this tool: http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/free/support/cpes_clean.exe

Replace with *Microsoft Security Essentials*.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Jonathan\Desktop\060510-15678-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c09000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e46e50
Debug session time: Sat Jun  5 16:50:47.975 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:51.629
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 406f8, fffff80002c83a4f}

Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CompareSecurityContexts+6a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)
This means a trap occurred in kernel mode, and it's a trap of a kind
that the kernel isn't allowed to have/catch (bound trap) or that
is always instant death (double fault).  The first number in the
bugcheck params is the number of the trap (8 = double fault, etc)
Consult an Intel x86 family manual to learn more about what these
traps are. Here is a *portion* of those codes:
If kv shows a taskGate
        use .tss on the part before the colon, then kv.
Else if kv shows a trapframe
        use .trap on that value
Else
        .trap on the appropriate frame will show where the trap was taken
        (on x86, this will be the ebp that goes with the procedure KiTrap)
Endif
kb will then show the corrected stack.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT
Arg2: 0000000080050031
Arg3: 00000000000406f8
Arg4: fffff80002c83a4f

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c78b69 to fffff80002c79600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`03d98d28 fffff800`02c78b69 : 00000000`0000007f 00000000`00000008 00000000`80050031 00000000`000406f8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`03d98d30 fffff800`02c77032 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`03d98e70 fffff800`02c83a4f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+0xb2
fffff880`0813dfc0 fffff800`02c7eca7 : fffff880`0813e180 fffff880`0813e1a0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!SepMandatoryIntegrityCheck+0x4f
fffff880`0813e040 fffff800`02c41f02 : fffffa80`05a85080 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04e52068 : nt!SeAccessCheckWithHint+0x317
fffff880`0813e120 fffff880`01406c5a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!SeAccessCheckFromState+0x102
fffff880`0813e810 fffff880`0140494f : 00000000`c0000022 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : NETIO!CompareSecurityContexts+0x6a
fffff880`0813e880 fffff880`014069b5 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : NETIO!MatchValues+0xef
fffff880`0813e8d0 fffff880`01406845 : fffffa80`06225710 fffffa80`05f5d7a0 fffff880`0813eaf8 fffff880`0813f230 : NETIO!FilterMatch+0x95
fffff880`0813e920 fffff880`01407ccb : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0813f230 fffff880`0813eae0 : NETIO!IndexListClassify+0x69
fffff880`0813e9a0 fffff880`0363e4d0 : fffff880`0813f230 fffff880`0813ee78 fffff880`0813fbb0 fffffa80`03b57d50 : NETIO!KfdClassify+0xa4e
fffff880`0813ed10 fffff880`0363777e : fffff880`03746690 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05ee1920 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!WfpAleClassify+0x50
fffff880`0813ed50 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeSend+0x94e


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETIO!CompareSecurityContexts+6a
fffff880`01406c5a 448b442470      mov     r8d,dword ptr [rsp+70h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETIO!CompareSecurityContexts+6a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETIO

IMAGE_NAME:  NETIO.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc18a

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_NETIO!CompareSecurityContexts+6a

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_NETIO!CompareSecurityContexts+6a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmtsmn
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00ec8000 fffff880`00f1f000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`0386a000 fffff880`038f4000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03bd9000 fffff880`03bef000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00dd5000 fffff880`00de0000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`061d6000 fffff880`061e1000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00da2000 fffff880`00dab000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dab000 fffff880`00dd5000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04416000 fffff880`04a2c000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Sun Jun 14 22:41:39 2009 (4A35B4E3)
fffff880`03b1d000 fffff880`03b64000   avgldx64 avgldx64.sys Wed Feb 10 22:52:31 2010 (4B737EFF)
fffff880`03b15000 fffff880`03b1c080   avgmfx64 avgmfx64.sys Sun Apr 25 17:06:15 2010 (4BD4AEC7)
fffff880`02937000 fffff880`02988000   avgtdia  avgtdia.sys  Sun Apr 25 17:09:35 2010 (4BD4AF8F)
fffff880`02841000 fffff880`02848000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03b04000 fffff880`03b15000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`025dc000 fffff880`025fa000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00660000 fffff960`00687000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03c3c000 fffff880`03c59000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`0280e000 fffff880`02838000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`0385d000 fffff880`03868000   ckldrv   ckldrv.sys   Mon Mar 17 12:46:29 2008 (47DEA065)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01030000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d2a000 fffff880`00d88000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0110f000 fffff880`01182000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04410000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03c59000 fffff880`03c67000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ae6000 fffff880`03b04000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`029d8000 fffff880`029e7000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`0124b000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03ddc000 fffff880`03dfe000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`03c73000 fffff880`03c7c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03c67000 fffff880`03c73000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03ad3000 fffff880`03ae6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0560c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04a2c000 fffff880`04b20000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04b20000 fffff880`04b66000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0612f000 fffff880`06165000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`01091000 fffff880`010a5000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01045000 fffff880`01091000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`011bc000 fffff880`011f6000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`028c2000 fffff880`0290c000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`031e5000 fffff800`0322e000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04b66000 fffff880`04b8a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03d43000 fffff880`03d9f000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`05628000 fffff880`05641000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`05641000 fffff880`05649080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0561a000 fffff880`05628000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`02514000 fffff880`025dc000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015e8000 fffff880`015f1000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03b8a000 fffff880`03ba0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02509000 fffff880`02514000   ISWKL    ISWKL.sys    Wed May 26 09:21:13 2010 (4BFD2049)
fffff880`03ab5000 fffff880`03ac4000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03c2e000 fffff880`03c3c000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00b9e000 fffff800`00ba8000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03c7f000 fffff880`03cc2000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c05200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`024dc000 fffff880`024f1000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03b64000 fffff880`03b87000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cd2000 fffff880`00d16000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`0560c000 fffff880`0561a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03ac4000 fffff880`03ad3000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03c06000 fffff880`03c13000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00d88000 fffff880`00da2000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02400000 fffff880`02418000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`02418000 fffff880`02445000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`02445000 fffff880`02493000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`02493000 fffff880`024b6000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`028a6000 fffff880`028b1000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f28000 fffff880`00f32000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010b1000 fffff880`0110f000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`029cd000 fffff880`029d8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`014df000 fffff880`014f1000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014f6000 fffff880`015e8000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03a24000 fffff880`03a30000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03a30000 fffff880`03a5f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03d2e000 fffff880`03d43000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`039b8000 fffff880`039c7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02988000 fffff880`029cd000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`028b1000 fffff880`028c2000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03851000 fffff880`0385d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c09000 fffff800`031e5000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
fffff880`01250000 fffff880`013f3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02838000 fffff880`02841000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03992000 fffff880`039b8000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00f72000 fffff880`00f87000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f32000 fffff880`00f65000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ff8000 fffff880`00fff000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`05abb000 fffff880`05b61000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`03d9f000 fffff880`03ddc000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d16000 fffff880`00d2a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`010a5000 fffff880`010b0e00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03a5f000 fffff880`03a7a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03a7a000 fffff880`03a9b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03a9b000 fffff880`03ab5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03851000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`0288b000 fffff880`02894000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02894000 fffff880`0289d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0289d000 fffff880`028a6000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01182000 fffff880`011bc000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`024f1000 fffff880`02509000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03ba0000 fffff880`03bd9000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri May 22 10:52:30 2009 (4A16BC2E)
fffff880`05651000 fffff880`057fec00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jun 02 06:15:09 2009 (4A24FBAD)
fffff880`05b61000 fffff880`05b6c000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`014d7000 fffff880`014df000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06066000 fffff880`060fe000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`05b6c000 fffff880`05b99000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`04410000 fffff880`04411480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03601000 fffff880`037fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`05b99000 fffff880`05bab000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0292a000 fffff880`02937000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0290c000 fffff880`0292a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`039e2000 fffff880`039f6000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005c0000 fffff960`005ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03cc2000 fffff880`03cd4000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0564a000 fffff880`0564bf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04bed000 fffff880`04bfe000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03cd4000 fffff880`03d2e000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04b97000 fffff880`04bed000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03c13000 fffff880`03c2e000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`04b8a000 fffff880`04b97000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00f65000 fffff880`00f72000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02848000 fffff880`02856000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02856000 fffff880`0287b000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00f87000 fffff880`00f9c000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f9c000 fffff880`00ff8000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014d7000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`038f4000 fffff880`03989000   vsdatant vsdatant.sys Sun May 09 12:28:58 2010 (4BE6E2CA)
fffff880`039c7000 fffff880`039e2000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`0287b000 fffff880`0288b000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00eb9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eb9000 fffff880`00ec8000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03989000 fffff880`03992000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`0035f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f1f000 fffff880`00f28000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`024bb000 fffff880`024dc000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`060fe000 fffff880`0612f000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06165000 fffff880`061d6000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`015f1000 fffff880`015ff000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`013f3000 fffff880`013ff000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01030000 fffff880`01039000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`00de0000 fffff880`00df3000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`03b64000 fffff880`03b8a000   tunnel.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00026000
```


----------



## YawningAngel (Jun 21, 2010)

OK thanks.


----------

